# Spec-V(NISMO-CONVERT's) meets XE(mine)



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

My old college roomate came over to visit today. I got to drive and check out his Spec-V. I liked it so well he was afraid I was gonna steal it. LOL 

Thanks for the spin Jason.









Hey J, whos in the weeds now.
p.s Front -*growl*, rear "Hi I'm a Sentra"


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Aww yeah, two sweet cars!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

awesome cars!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

meh, 2 bone stock sentras. lol


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *meh, 2 bone stock sentras. lol *


Sorry we don't have $120.00 grills with GTR emblems. j/k No my car is not bone stock and knowing NISMO-CONVERT, his wont be for long either.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what kind of mods u guys got?nice cars btw


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

His car is pretty much stock except for some sterio mods(hey, he only has about 1000mi on it). Me on the other hand:
16"X7.5" K1's
205/40/16 712's
Sportlines(hate them)
WAI
2" Manifold-back exh
15deg timming
Tach
Autometer oil temp, oil psi, water temp gauges
Apexi Multi-Checker
Courtesy Nissan front and rear strut tower braces

Go to my site and check it all out.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

what are sportlines and why do you hate them?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *what are sportlines and why do you hate them? *


Eibach lowering springs. 1.9" drop.
Way too soft for what I want.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *
> 
> Eibach lowering springs. 1.9" drop.
> Way too soft for what I want. *


If you're looking for a stiff, lowered ride get the Eibach Pro-Kit springs... they're stiff as hell on stock shocks & struts. And probably even stiffer on aftermarket shocks & struts.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

My plans for regarding springs are for Ground Control coilovers with 350F and 325 or 350R


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*WOO-HOO, THX Pat*

Yeah, everyone around town says the same thing..."OMG! SE-R from the front...and oh, look at the back...just a Sentra." DARN IT! I gotta get the Nismo lip and a rear bumper cover extension... gotta save $$$... so freakin broke  

My mods include nismo emblems on front fenders and strut brace...THX PAT!...a Pioneer XM ready cd deck, adapter panel, stinger wiring, Kicker ZR 120 amp, and two Kicker comp 10" subs in a sealed box...Thats it for now. 

And after my 380 plus mile cruise down to NH, I have almost 1400 miles on the V in just over two weeks since driving it off the lot.

-Jason


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

You are still missing some cars... Now you need a b12 and a b13... One big family


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *You are still missing some cars... Now you need a b12 and a b13... One big family *


I had a B12 for a couple of months, does that count?


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Now that would make a good cover for the next NPM. Or any mag. for that matter.. All four sentras in a line. With the b12 in front,then the b13,b14 ,and b15


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Now that would make a good cover for the next NPM. Or any mag. for that matter.. All four sentras in a line. With the b12 in front,then the b13,b14 ,and b15 *


In fact, I was just gonna ask if they could send me some pics for the calendar. That one would be great for a feature spot.  Email address in my sig.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i got pics for you but you are never on!!!!!lol


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

For the cover you should dig up some pics of all the 2003 nissan models. Accually drive to a nissan dealer and take pics with them lined up..


----------

